# Rocket descaling



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

Hi all

Recently purchased a Rocket Mozzafiato R and absolutely love it. I'm a newbie to professional coffee and so far cant coomplain. I only wish i had bought one earleir!

In my hast I didnt read the manual and used normal London water for about 7 months (just weekend use, one cofee each sat/sun).I discovered to my horror there was scale build up in the gasket so decided to descale. No surprise given london water.

I googled and found information from whole latte love and followed their instructions. Descaled with Cafiza and have no issues, coffee machine is operating fine. Now using a water filter. Chalk it up as a near miss hopefully......I googled a bit more and discovered Rocket don't recommend it but then they sell you their descale bags......hmmmm

So i thought i would ask the experts.....whats the story here, can you descale these machines ? If so do you guys do it monthly/quarterly or 6 monthly. Is a birta/bwt water jug filter enough for london water without descaling?

Thanks, all advice and thoughts appreciated.

Lindy


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A Brita filter in London will last approx. 2 weeks - if you are lucky! - instead of the 1 month average life span they quote.

Given your usage, avoid the hassle:
- flush your boiler;
- use Waitrose Lockhills or Volvic (bottled water).


----------



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks MediumRoastSteam.....sound like a plan I want to avoid the hassle.

When you say flush the boiler....do you mean drain it?

Apologies not up to speed just yet on all of this


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Lindy23 said:


> Thanks MediumRoastSteam.....sound like a plan I want to avoid the hassle.
> 
> When you say flush the boiler....do you mean drain it?
> 
> Apologies not up to speed just yet on all of this


Yes, drain it.

Bring machine to boiler temperature.

Turn machine off.

Empty the water tank and put it back. Keep machine off!

Open hot water tap until all water comes out. Close tap.

Put new water into the tank.

If possible, turn boiler heating element off.

Turn machine back on. Machine will start filling the boiler;

Turn boiler heating element on again (if possible).

Enjoy the machine.

Make sure you periodically take a cup of water via the hot water tap to cycle the water there (once every couple of weeks).


----------



## Lindy23 (May 11, 2020)

Thank you! Very helpful!


----------



## ISCM (Aug 1, 2020)

What about Reverse Osmosis?
A friend uses that in his bar and his coffeé is fantastic.

I have read that if Reverse Osmosis with a Rocket, the water sensor may not always work, as the water is too pure.
This issue can be got around by the (tiny) addition of some 'salts'.


----------



## orwo (May 24, 2016)

I Have a BWT filter xxl for 4500 liters used to my old machinne bezzera ,now i fill a 5 liters recipient with filtered water from BWT ,its cheap and my bezzera's boiler its like new inside


----------

